
Web front-end tech breakdown - mdn0420
I&#x27;ve been in the mobile application space as an engineer for awhile and wanted to get a little more up to speed on the tools and techniques used today on web front-ends. Specifically, the more rich and interactive web applications.<p>What designers and developers are pulling off with what I assume is HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS is blowing my mind compared to when I last played with this stuff. My goal here is a high level discussion so I&#x27;d have a head start on where to begin were I to implement some of these effects and animations myself. Some of this might be just getting familiar with the nomenclature used today.<p>Let&#x27;s take this site for example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.everest.agency&#x2F;<p>- What are some of the concepts they&#x27;re using to pull off many of the effects here? There are some 3D effects and transitions - is this done through CSS animations primarily?
- What tools&#x2F;frameworks are commonly used today to facilitate development of a front-end such as this?
======
lukaszkups
If you use developer tools to inspect this website you'll find that it's
basically rendered on <canvas></canvas> \- that's how many HTML5/js games are
made - you can't really inspect any elements that are drawn inside this, but
basically what you see on this webpage, can be a 'video game that looks like a
website' \- so the authors were not limited to what's DOM offers and its
quirks.

